# Zappa Fans



## nonreverb (Sep 19, 2006)

Just wanted to let you know that I'm playing with my band the Boogiemen Saturday at Irene's in Ottawa for the Frank Zappa prostate cancer benefit ending the Movember cancer drive. Frank's sister, Patrice "Candy" Zappa and her husband Nolan Porter are going to join us on stage for the second set. It's going to be a blast! 

I've talked to her over the last couple of evenings during rehearsal and she's a delightful, funny person and has so many stories about Zappa and the band. A rare treat for sure! She also has a book out that I recommend titled "My Brother Was A Mother" with several unreleased pics and lots of stories about growing up with Frank.


----------



## Bohdan (Jan 19, 2012)

Wow, that's amazing!! Congrats and good luck!


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

That IS amazing! Oh, how I wish I could be there but obviously there would be some small logistical problems to do that. I know it will be one hell of a great night. Enjoy and bring in lots of charity dollars!


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

That sounds like something I'd like to attend. 

I had the pleasure of seeing Frank many times, and interviewed him in 1969, the weekend of Woodstock. My mom scooped me by running into him in the hall outside the cafeteria of the National Film Board in 66 or 67. The Mothers were likely playing the New Penelope in Montreal (legendary club on Sherbrooke near Park) and came by the NFB to use the recording studio.

I have a book called "As They Were", compiled by the late Tuli Kupferberg and his wife Sylvia, that is baby or child photos of celebrities ( http://www.amazon.com/As-they-were-Tuli-Kupferberg/dp/0825630088 ). Among them is a photo of Frank when he was about 5 or so, in a sombrero, driving a tricycle. Cute kid. I used to show some of the pics in my child development courses, without telling the students who it was a picture of, and they'd make attributions about the child's personality and future. I think a lot of them were surprised at how adorable Adolph Hitler was. They were less surprised by the pic of Oscar Wilde dressed in rather girl-like fashion.


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2012)

Gah! I'm travelling right now and won't be in town otherwise I'd be there in a heartbeat.


----------



## nonreverb (Sep 19, 2006)

WOW Mark! Now that IS cool!! 
I never had the chance to see him in concert and it's one of very few regrets I have in life...



mhammer said:


> That sounds like something I'd like to attend.
> 
> I had the pleasure of seeing Frank many times, and interviewed him in 1969, the weekend of Woodstock. My mom scooped me by running into him in the hall outside the cafeteria of the National Film Board in 66 or 67. The Mothers were likely playing the New Penelope in Montreal (legendary club on Sherbrooke near Park) and came by the NFB to use the recording studio.
> 
> I have a book called "As They Were", compiled by the late Tuli Kupferberg and his wife Sylvia, that is baby or child photos of celebrities ( http://www.amazon.com/As-they-were-Tuli-Kupferberg/dp/0825630088 ). Among them is a photo of Frank when he was about 5 or so, in a sombrero, driving a tricycle. Cute kid. I used to show some of the pics in my child development courses, without telling the students who it was a picture of, and they'd make attributions about the child's personality and future. I think a lot of them were surprised at how adorable Adolph Hitler was. They were less surprised by the pic of Oscar Wilde dressed in rather girl-like fashion.


----------



## nonreverb (Sep 19, 2006)

What an awesome show! I'd do it again in a heartbeat! Patrice and Nolan where great entertainers and more importantly, great people too.


----------

